# Autoloading Shotguns ???



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So, the thread about having a plug in your gun while pheasant hunting WMA's got me thinking. I'm wondering if all autoloading shotguns are capable of floating a 4th shell?
I know my SX3 will allow it. I assume there are others that will do it too. (and no I don't float a shell while hunting waterfowl)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After watching several "ghost loading" videos on youtube, it looks like there are a few shotguns that will float shells. Including some pump action guns too. Who knew?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK I am dumb, what is "floating" a shell?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK I am dumb, what is "floating" a shell?


It's having your gun plugged but putting an extra shell on the carrier to have 4 loaded. One in the chamber, 2 in the magazine, and the fourth on the carrier. Not all guns can do it, and I really don't see any advantage-I rarely can get off more than 2 shots anyway. How often does anyone shoot triples out of a flock, much less quadruples? It just doesn't seem worth the risks to me. If I remember right a guy that was from Utah got caught doing this on the KSL outdoors show a few years ago, he ended up killing himself over it (obviously he already had some problems if that's what pushed him over the edge).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK I am dumb, what is "floating" a shell?


From the youtube videos, its 2 in the mag, one in the chamber, a third resting in the gap below the action.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK thanks, well I figure if it takes me more than 3 shots then I need more practice...although I do have a couple of 5 shot magazine extensions that will let me load a total of 10 for whenever I do get to go on the special goose hunt in SE Looziana. No plug, no limit, electronic calling, flocks of 100+ just diving in regularly.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

For $hits & giggles I tried to float the forth in both of my SX3's and I can't get it to work. The YouTube video's that I seen are SX2's. Maybe they are just different enough from the SX3 that it works? 

I tried my Beretta 390 and it wont work in it either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> For $hits & giggles I tried to float the forth in both of my SX3's and I can't get it to work. The YouTube video's that I seen are SX2's. Maybe they are just different enough from the SX3 that it works?
> 
> I tried my Beretta 390 and it wont work in it either.


It works in the SX3. There is a sequence that you must follow.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I tried the sequence from the videos on YouTube and it wouldn't work. 

Maybe they changed something in the action on newer models so it won't work? Like Benelli changed their bolts in the M2's & SBE?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm....My buddy purchased a SX3 new last season and he can do it too. He's the one that actually showed me how to do it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Post up the sequence or PM me the info if you don't mind. I want to see my guns will do it. Thanks


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know my SBE will. Just for fun, I tried it in my new A-5; it would


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Post up the sequence or PM me the info if you don't mind. I want to see my guns will do it. Thanks


Open the action but don't lock it back, now load a shell in the barrel, then load 2 shells in the magazine tube while holding the handle back with the action still open, now drop a shell on the carrier and push down while sliding the action forward.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

So technically all these guns are illegal to hunt waterfowl with... right? Because they are capable of holding 4 shells. Unless you get an extended plug so it will only hold one in the chamber, one on the carrier and one in the tube..:?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Goshawk said:


> So technically all these guns are illegal to hunt waterfowl with... right? Because they are capable of holding 4 shells. Unless you get an extended plug so it will only hold one in the chamber, one on the carrier and one in the tube..:?


Correct.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> So technically all these guns are illegal to hunt waterfowl with... right? Because they are capable of holding 4 shells. Unless you get an extended plug so it will only hold one in the chamber, one on the carrier and one in the tube..:?


Good point.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Goshawk said:


> So technically all these guns are illegal to hunt waterfowl with... right? Because they are capable of holding 4 shells. Unless you get an extended plug so it will only hold one in the chamber, one on the carrier and one in the tube..:?


I'm okay with using a double barrel if that's what it comes down to. 
You can watch Youtube videos of guys floating shells in autos and pumps.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

That's kind of my question with this being common knowledge what are the COs going to do about it? I think most likely they will just ignore it for now but who knows...

By the way I tried it with my BPS......didn't work..:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm okay with using a double barrel if that's what it comes down to.


I sure hope it doesn't come down to that, mainly because I don't know if I could afford it at the moment.

I saw a guy at FB with a nice camo double barrel O/U - I've got to admit I was a bit envious. I wouldn't dare expose most O/U guns to the elements I face in the marsh, but I think I'd really like to use one for waterfowling at some point (I think having two chokes would benefit me a lot in the type of hunting I usually do). We'll see what I end up doing down the road, but for now the SX3 does just fine.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Open the action but don't lock it back, now load a shell in the barrel, then load 2 shells in the magazine tube while holding the handle back with the action still open, now drop a shell on the carrier and push down while sliding the action forward.


 I tried your method. Watched the 3 videos on YouTube for the SX2 and none of the sequences work. My 12ga SX3 is brand new and my 20ga is 3 years old. If I pull back the bolt 3/4's of the way back it releases the shell in the magazine and you have a mess. With the bolt pulled back 3/4's of the way back you can't even sneak a 2.75" shell under the bolt.

Unless a person alters the under side of the bolt like what can be done on Benelli's I just don't see it working.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Unless a person alters the under side of the bolt like what can be done on Benelli's I just don't see it working.


I have a total of 4 Sbe's laying around, two older ones and a couple that were made the last two years before they switched to the II. None of mine have been modified in any way and all 4 will float a 4th, I know for sure they cycle fine, I use them on the snow goose season conservation season. I have saw some xtrema 2's that would also float the 4th. 
I never bother to try to float that fourth round duck hunting, I figure if I can't kill'em with 3.

I tried it out on my new A-5 just to see, I'm sure if I go on another spring snow hunt I'll float a forth in it, now if I could just find a mag extension for it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> I have a total of 4 Sbe's laying around, two older ones and a couple that were made the last two years before they switched to the II. None of mine have been modified in any way and all 4 will float a 4th, I know for sure they cycle fine, I use them on the snow goose season conservation season. I have saw some xtrema 2's that would also float the 4th.
> I never bother to try to float that fourth round duck hunting, I figure if I can't kill'em with 3.
> 
> I tried it out on my new A-5 just to see, I'm sure if I go on another spring snow hunt I'll float a forth in it, now if I could just find a mag extension for it.


Lot's of mag extensions for them. They usually run around 45$ to 100$ for the el primo ones. Mine all ran me around the $50 range. Just make sure you use the barrel clamp and put a little of the blue locktite on the threads when you install it. I think it's the blue one that lets you remove it later....not the permanent one !!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If these guns do become "illegal" because you can float a round it seems that a longer plug allowing only one round in the magazine would put them back in compliance. No problem. I personally have never taken my plug out for any reason and this whole idea of carrying more rounds never occurred to me. I will admit that there was a time or two Chuckar hunting when the birds would flush one or two at a time when it would have been nice to just keep blasting away but I am hard pressed to recall an instance when that forth round would be nothing but blue sky when hunting waterfowl or even pheasants for that matter.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't come across a mag extension that fits those new A-5's as of yet; but I'm sure it's just a matter of time until someone makes one for it. I have 2 for the SBE.

I haven't personally taken my new A-5's mag spring/plug apart yet, but I heard it could be a bear to do, I'll read about lots of guys losing parts when doing so.:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was getting ready to launch my boat the other day when 2 CO's stopped to check my license and gun. Everything was in order with license and plug, but I really wanted to bet them I could load a 4th shell in the gun, even with a plug. I'm sure they have never seen or heard of "floating".


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I sure hope it doesn't come down to that, mainly because I don't know if I could afford it at the moment.
> 
> I saw a guy at FB with a nice camo double barrel O/U - I've got to admit I was a bit envious. I wouldn't dare expose most O/U guns to the elements I face in the marsh, but I think I'd really like to use one for waterfowling at some point (I think having two chokes would benefit me a lot in the type of hunting I usually do). We'll see what I end up doing down the road, but for now the SX3 does just fine.


Most people would cringe if they saw my Citori. It's seen a LOT of wear and tear over the last 10 years in the marsh. Woods dinged and scuffed, bluing thin and gone in spots, even has a small dent in the rib. I bought it to duck hunt and it goes bang everytime i pull the trigger. even shoots 22-23 at the trap club. First time it got scratched it hurt though i've never been one for pretty. but function is a must.


----------

